# Interested in Road, MTB and CX cycling club?



## cblic (Aug 25, 2006)

Hello fello cyclists,

We are considering starting a new cycling club in Longmont. We are looking for riders who want to work together to challenge and encourage each other. Interested in being a part of a easy-going, everyone welcome, club/team? 

A bit about us: we have been riding together for a few years ( some more than others as life permits), some compete on occassion. We're attitude free, friends and neighbors. We have many things in common, like families, careers and a love of cycling. We have different goals and abilities but we ride together, wait for each other and challenge one another. Everyone wants to improve their abilities in some respect. 

We have been searching for others to ride with that are interested in road, mountain or cyclocross, people who want to have fun riding, help each other train and might want to race occassionally. Think of it as a support group and occasionally an intervention if you haven't been riding. 

If you're interested in being part of a relaxed group/team send an email.

[email protected]


----------

